# Progress



## MidwestMike (Dec 17, 2014)

I have learned so much about myself living with Derealization and Depersonalization these past several months. On October 9th, 2014 I smoked for my third time which caused me to have a panic attack. Afterwards my life was just a series of panic attacks and feelings of unreality 24/7. I was scared, stressed and unhappy. I didn't even know what was happening to myself. Now January 15th, 2015 my life seems to be falling back into place. Im not 100% recovered but for some reason I'm starting to live my life better. Yes, the world may seem unfamiliar and walking through the hallways at my school seems to freak me out but I'm becoming happy again. i wake up with more positivity then negativity and thats good. Yes the world may seem unreal quite often and I may have anxiety while sitting in class but I have learned to control my anxiety and DPD much better. Maybe the Prozac (Fluoxetine) has been kicking in and eliminating my depression and anxiety or maybe i'm just learning to cope with myself more but honestly I am doing way much better than I was in the fall and i'm proud of myself. I realized also that I am a strong person and i can't take almost anything that life throws at me. Yes my life will have some set backs later on, maybe even worse than the DPD but for right now I am doing better and I have hope. I have many great people in my life too and I care great deals about them. I have a whole life ahead of me and I am going to learn so much more as i get older.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm glad to hear this mike, Congrats, enjoy it!


----------

